# 88 Ford Diesel 4X4



## rarefish383 (May 2, 2013)

I've been thinking about selling my Ram 1500. It was my Dads truck and I've kept it for sentimental reasons, but it's just too light for what I do, and it's not a 4X4. I have a friend that is selling his 88 Ford F250 4X4 diesel. I believe he said it is a non turbo engine so I guess that would make it the 6.9. I'm just looking for a beater truck that might get used a couple times a month. In the 10 years I've had my Dads truck I've only put 50,000 miles on it and most of that was when my son was in the Boys Scouts. I'm sure I'd put less than 3,000 miles per year on the Ford if I get it. Just wondering if any of you have the older Ford diesel and if I should take a chance on it. The truck is straight, never wrecked. It was below freezing the last time I was over his place and it fired right up and he said it hadn't been started in at least a month. I was going to let my mechanic see what it needs for inspection. Would you take a chance on a truck this old, Joe.


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 2, 2013)

The age doesn't bother me as parts are readily available for that vintage. I'm not a fan of diesels either but that's just me. As long as you don't mind doing some tinkering and keeping up with the oil changes, fuel/water filters and the like and don't mind spending more on fuel (you did say you won't put many miles on it so that may be a moot point) then go for it. It may be the best truck you've ever owned.
dave


----------



## zogger (May 2, 2013)

Are you just going to swap trucks? That seems cool...both parties get what they want.


----------



## Whitespider (May 2, 2013)

A 1988 Ford would have the International 7.3 IDI (not the Power Stroke)... 1987 was the last year for the 6.9 International.
The 7.3 is an improvement over the 6.9 and a damn good solid engine if it's been properly maintained.


----------



## jrcat (May 2, 2013)

The 7.3 idi are good engines. They have an udated glow plug system from what was on the 6.9. They are not overly powerful around 175 to 190 hp. and with a 5 speed they are ok...ish on fuel.


----------



## jrcat (May 2, 2013)

the 7.3 idi also has larger head bolts than the 6.9 1/2" on the 7.3 and 7/16" on the 6.9


----------



## brenndatomu (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal. The 7.3 is a good motor, nothing to be afraid of there. I have seen 300k mile 7.3s many times. I like that engine with a manual trans. (88 is probably a 4 spd.) or if has the auto trans (C6) that trans is tuff, but I don't care for the way they work behind a diesel. A turbo kit on the 7.3 will make 'er into a runner! And still durable too...


----------



## Goose IBEW (May 30, 2013)

These trucks are tough as nails, know a guy that logged and documented 980,000 miles on a 7.3 IDI, it was in a roll back with 5:13 gears. The 6.9/7.3 engines are known as IDI's because they are indirect injected engines. They were designed and tested to be ran on the governor. The '88 should have a C6 which is a good trans but lacks a locking torque converter and an overdrive gear. 3:55 gear ratios in your axles would be recommended over 4:10's in a non OD truck except for heavy around town towing.

The twin traction beam front end has mixed reviews. When worn out, they can be down right horrible. They are usually stout enough for tires up to 35" Good thing is, the solid axle D60 is a bolt in swap and has less moving parts. New bushings, ball joints, shocks, and an add a leaf will make the TTB front livable for 90% of those who run them.

Join oilburners.net for more information. Great site, all down to earth guys who will go out of there way to help anyone in need.


----------

